# Windshield wiper spray nozzles



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

For all you Canucks out there!

The cold weather is back and as usual the nozxles for spraying fluid on the windshield (both sides) freeze up on most days......usually the damp, windy and cold days. It corrects itself over night when parked in the garage. I use windshield fluid good to 40 below, so that is not the problem. Is this common for the X-Trail and if yes, how do you fix????

 Pianoman
London, ON


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Strange. This only happened to me a couple of times before on REALLY cold weather (cleared up as soon as engine warmed up). Perhaps you should use good quality fluid... or perhaps have the nozzles checked = check valve could be faulty letting water/dirt in and freezing.


----------

